# Obtruator & Femoral Articular branches of hip nerve block



## lcole7465 (Jun 3, 2019)

Any input would be greatly appreciated....

This is a new one for me... my provider performed a nerve block of the obturator and femoral articular branches of the hip. He's wanting to code 64450 x 2. Would this be most appropriate way to code this procedure. I'm not having any luck finding any information on this.

Thank you


----------



## kathrynw (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi,
Code 64450 is correct for the obturator nerve as it is a somatic nerve.
Have you looked at 64447 for the femoral?


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 8, 2019)

This procedure for the hip seems similar to doing a genicular nerve block for the knee. Although this doesn't answer whether you can use 64447 for articular branch of the femoral nerve or 2 units of 64450. In other circumstances, multiple branch injections as seen below is reported with one unit of CPT 64450

AMA CPT Assistant November 2015 page 11

Frequently Asked Questions:Surgery: Nervous System

Question: When a physician injects the superior medial and lateral branches and inferior medial branches of the left genicular nerve, is code 64450 reported three times or just once for the left genicular nerve?

Answer:It is appropriate to report code 64450, Injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch, for the genicular nerve block of three branches of this nerve around the knee joint; however, code 64450 is reported just once during a session when performing the injection(s). Although one, two, or more injections may be required during the session, the code is reported only once, irrespective of the number of injections needed to block this nerve and its branches.


----------

